# retiring to Nakhon Pathom with Thai wife



## daadjo (Jul 18, 2010)

We plan to retire in less than 2 years, at 63/58 to NKP, to build a new home on family land and just travel/socialize. I'd like to tutor English pt at a local school and go into BKK for Thai lessons 2x/week. I have a masters degree in Education from the US, but no English teaching experience. I have read many forum articles over the years, but now need to make concrete plans. O visa first, then marriage visa. Will get a BKK Bank acct here in US ( NY branch ) then in Thailand as there is a branch in NKP. Sound reasonable so far? Insurance is a question at my age..wife still has Thai passport and ID ( dual ). Any comments would be welcomed! TY!

Also, looking for expats in NKP area to meet.


----------

